# How does everyone...



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

deal with the stress of running their own business?

I feel like a walking time bomb ready to explode any minute. The reason this started is one of my new employees. This kid is 18 years old and complains if his mom doesn't have his supper cooked when he gets home. He complains all day that he hates his job, wants more hours etc. This kid lives at home in a million dollar house, pays $200 a month for rent and his cell phone bill and complains about it. I pay my guys every friday because I know that it's nice to have some money always coming in and then he's asking me to lend him money by the following Tuesday. I just recieve a voice mail, it's him asking if it's ok to take the weekend off because he wants to go snowboarding. What would you guys do about this? I'm hard up for workers right now and it's proving impossible to find anyone with some integrity and work ethic. I see people who have guys with them for 10,20,30 years, someone please enlighten me!


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds to me like this employee has "silver spoon" syndrome. I would let him go and find an employee that needs work and willing to do it. I don't know this "18 year old kid", but it sounds to me like Mom and/or Dad want him to know what life is about. A million Dollar home doesn't usually just fall in your lap.
Someone worked hard to afford that luxury. JMO tymusic


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Im with Bajak on this one.

Tell if he wants the weekend off thats fine but he can have the rest of the season off also. Then give him the "i hired you to do a job and you knew what it involved " speech. Then if he agrees to stay and you get the chance, hammer him with hours and drive him into the ground until he cant take it anymore.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'm glad you guys think the same. Sometimes I think I might be too hard on people.

I almost want to help him. I know his father well, he's a pretty big icon in the construction industry. He probably didn't want his kids to have to struggle like he did, sort of back fired lol
I'm going to teach this kid to not be such a mommas boy. I'm going to let him enjoy his weekend with his friends then make him work along side of me for 15 hours a day, I'll shame him into becoming a man haha


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicI like all the advice your getting. But with a few exceptions (Im getting to old for this BS maybe) Im finding that youth today 8 times out of 10 are a waste of time as a employer to hire and train (in other words teach them the skills of work and life) them in ways that their parents should of done.My best guys are over 40, have had life experience. Dont look at your equipment and think "oh he must be loaded, Im gonna slack off". They realize that if ya wanna make it ya gotta spend to get it.(Unless your like this loser) I would say, it not your job to teach him life skills. CUT HIM LOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

is this a shoveler or a driver? man when i was 14 i was workin my a$$ off on a farm nights and weekends.. 

goddamn kids piss me off..

that boy needs a good 4 years in the Marines... try getting shot at for 6 months straight.. then b*tch about supper.... son-of-a-b*tch


----------



## pgw0321321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I pay my guys on Tuesday, I used to do payroll on Fridays with no problem with my older employees.
I hired a few young guys for plowing and it didn't work, most would be broke by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya, I had one guy go awol on me during the storm yesterday. Right now I have myself, another driver, and 1-2 shovelers depending on how bad the storm is (and back-up). Anyways, of course, it was the driver who wouldn't answer his phone, and then shut it off. And now a day later, after all the messages I left him, still haven't herd back. The other shoveler was at school (college) and a friend of mine, who helps me out sometimes was not available either. So this all meant that I had to do the work of 2 trucks with 4 guys, by myself. It got done, but took a loong time. There will be someone getting let go over this one. Just need to find a new driver first.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

shott8283;757614 said:


> is this a shoveler or a driver? man when i was 14 i was workin my a$$ off on a farm nights and weekends..
> 
> goddamn kids piss me off..
> 
> that boy needs a good 4 years in the Marines... try getting shot at for 6 months straight.. then b*tch about supper.... son-of-a-b*tch


He's neither, laborer on my roofing crew.

Tell me about it, he needs some military discipline for sure.

I appreciate all the advice, I think I'm going to give this guy a good talking to and try him one more time.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would say the same as others ''take the weekend may as well look for another job''
or like DONALD TRUMP WOULD SAY'' YOUR FIRED''


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

If he wants to go snowboarding & theres no snow in the forecast, then thats allright! But considering he complains about his job all day, then tell'em to find somethin else!


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;758245 said:


> If he wants to go snowboarding & theres no snow in the forecast, then thats allright! But considering he complains about his job all day, then tell'em to find somethin else!


hahah That's the thing, there is no snow in the forecast.

I hired him to help out my roofing crew. We have had crappy (to me) weather for some time now. It was a beautiful day today perfect for him to get some more hours that he wanted.

Funny thing is, I went in today with only one of my best guys to get things movin. We did more work in 8 hours than what has happend all week. Haha

I think he doesn't take me serious when I get on his case for fuggin the dog. I think when he sees what two guys did in an 8 hour period he'll feel like a ******* and hopefully pull some more weight.


----------



## John from OH (Mar 16, 2000)

"I think he doesn't take me serious when I get on his case for fuggin the dog. I think when he sees what two guys did in an 8 hour period he'll feel like a ******* and hopefully pull some more weight."

I've been at this for around 25 years. Your answer is in the first sentence above. He doen't take you serious, he's snow boarding and your busting your rear. Think about it from an 18 year olds perspective. He had the fun, you had to work. He doesn't have the responbility and he doesn't have the worry and come Monday, he still has a job. I've been there, done that. The tail is wagging the dog. He's a cancer to your company. He'll come in Monday and won't even think about or realize how much 2 guys did in an 8 hour period. The harder you work, the less he has to do. If he worked for me, he would not have a job on Monday. The only way he will learn is after he goes through several employers and suddenly realizes he has to actually do what the boss wants in order to keep a job. I'm not trying to flame you, just give an honest opinion from my experience. 

If you economy is anything like it is in my area, you will be able to replace him with someone that badly needs a paycheck and is willing to work for it. I wish you the best of luck in finding some good help that will be an asset to your company and not a drain.


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

The majority of the younger generation (18-21) doesn't want to have to work... they think they are worth big bucks to do little to no work. There's a "kid" I work with right now that is 21, ask him to get you a tool and he casually mopes over to get it and mopes back... no speed at all. Is your guy required to work weekends? If so... fire him!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Being the boss with employees is a challenge, we recently sent out records of employment for tax man. I have about 20 employees and sent out 74 ROE's. 
Finding the right guy is key. Currrently I have a 19yr old who has become a go to guy. Have older guys who are just taking up space. 
Hiring and firing is a never ending cycle.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Guys around my age that go to work and scratch their azz piss me off. I have buddies that come from multi-million dollar families but work to take up time and to learn life skills. The worst part is people thinking "the boss just drives around in his nice truck all day, screw him" when we're actually still working long after employees go home. One of my guys came up to me once when I was in rough shape stressed out and said "I actually can't imagine all the stuff you think about. When I go home, I hang out and watch TV but you must always be thinking business". Needless to say this guy is my best worker, and highest paid too.

Like BI said above, hiring and firing is a never ending cycle in contracting business.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

As far as payroll goes, I sropped paying on Friday 10 years ago for the same reason, I am always loaning on Monday as they blew it over the wwekend. I now pay on Mondays and nobody seems to mind the difference. If I get a good reason I will consider an early paycheck, but since I switched to Mondays I have yet to loan out money during the week. Just something for you to consider as it worked for me.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

Give him a week off, tell him that you rely on the workers to get things done and snowboarding is not paying the bills. Next time there won't be a job waiting for him...


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

A lot of good points made.



4u2nv;758622 said:


> The majority of the younger generation (18-21) doesn't want to have to work... they think they are worth big bucks to do little to no work. There's a "kid" I work with right now that is 21, ask him to get you a tool and he casually mopes over to get it and mopes back... no speed at all. Is your guy required to work weekends? If so... fire him!


Nothing drives me up the wall more than someone moping around on jobsites. I usually end up just pushing guys out of the way and doing it all myself. (All while calling them "Mommas boys" "Sissies" Asking them if they want a titty bottle to suck on?, if they wanna go home and hold their g/f's hands?) Haha I'm surprised no one's tried to kill me yet.

I don't require it no, but hell it might rain or snow for a few days , that's when we get our time off. We have to work when the weather is nice and I figured since he *****es about money and hours he would have jumped at the chance to get a few extra days on his pay.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

dieseld;758890 said:


> As far as payroll goes, I sropped paying on Friday 10 years ago for the same reason, I am always loaning on Monday as they blew it over the wwekend. I now pay on Mondays and nobody seems to mind the difference. If I get a good reason I will consider an early paycheck, but since I switched to Mondays I have yet to loan out money during the week. Just something for you to consider as it worked for me.


Yeah that's a good point and I've thought about it actually. I want to find someone that can be paid on Friday and still have money come Monday. Shows some responsibility rather than being forced to be responsible, but hell I might just do that to save my sanity for now haha


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

At least he came and asked for off as opposed to just not showing up. He's 18, you (we) may not like the work ethics of todays youth, but times change. Truth of the matter, your job is not to teach this guy a lesson. Since he doesn't seem to like the job, talk with the kid and ask if he would like to stay employed. As for productivity, if he is not holding his own on the days you have him scheduled to work, then it just might be time to let him go... I had similiar problems about 10 years back. I'm only mid 30's and don't know how I didn't flop of a heart attack with all the BS.
Fast forward to yesterdays snow storm. 7-8" all day storm, the guys I have now all called on Friday to get the update for the weekends work. On Sat. mid morning, the shoveling crews all called early to check on when they should start. Need more guys to shovel, no problem. Asked for my usual six guys, next thing you know 8 guys came in to shovel. All bust a$$ workers. 
With places like Craigs list or just net working with the hispanic community, I've had no problems coming up with all the labor I need. Now finding more jobs, that's a different story.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Not your job to teach him life lessons. If he learns some from you then so be it.

Working circles around him and still paying him is not a good idea either. I would tell him that you did all the work while he was snow boarding and to take the day off.

Do you feel obligated to his father at all? I might approach him and tell him that you are thinking about firing his son and if he could talk to him about stepping up his performance.

This is your company and the stress this kid is causing is not worth it.

Let him go and find someone else.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

QuadPlower;759507 said:


> Not your job to teach him life lessons. If he learns some from you then so be it.
> 
> Working circles around him and still paying him is not a good idea either. I would tell him that you did all the work while he was snow boarding and to take the day off.
> 
> ...


I definatly do feel obligated, This guy can control who works and who doesn't. He has a few jobs coming up for me that could potentially propel my company to the top in a few weeks.. I'm sort of keeping this kid with me in fear of losing this.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I hear you and why you "have" to keep him on. It will be hard, but you need to talk to the Dad the next time you meet. Tell him that you don't want to loose the potential work that he could give you, but his son is not performing/upsetting you and you have to let him go.

If the guy gets upset and doesn't give you the work, then you probably don't want to work for someone that is going to let his son become a looser. He might even thank you for teaching the kid a lesson.

Good Luck


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Lets say you keep the kid on. Lets say the Dad gives you a bunch of work. Lets say you count on the son to show up to do the work. Lets say the kid doesn't. Who is going to get blamed if the work isn't done. You from the Dad and the Dad from the customer.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

you guys that pay on mondays or other weekdays have you had a problem with guys not showing up the next day? 
Guy i used to work for swithed pay to tuedays and he went through a bunch of people because they would get their check and go to the bar and no show the next day, after a couple of months he switched it back to fridays.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

augerandblade;757606 said:


> tymusicI like all the advice your getting. But with a few exceptions (Im getting to old for this BS maybe) Im finding that youth today 8 times out of 10 are a waste of time as a employer to hire and train (in other words teach them the skills of work and life) them in ways that their parents should of done.My best guys are over 40, have had life experience. Dont look at your equipment and think "oh he must be loaded, Im gonna slack off". They realize that if ya wanna make it ya gotta spend to get it.(Unless your like this loser) I would say, it not your job to teach him life skills. CUT HIM LOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We noted this the other day. It was a light day, but out of the six (including self) 3 showed up, the grey beards, 40 45 and 54. the 24 30 & 32 stayed home.

Find yourself some good old tough workers


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Hmm i must be out of the loop cause we only got paid every 2 weeks on a friday. Every other wensday we'd start new time cards. Id go back to work if my back wasnt so messd up. It would be nice not to have to deal with my own customers and running a company


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I pay every two weeks on Monday. If a guy gets paid on Friday, he knows not to show up any more. I did it because my customers pay me on Friday. I deposit the check and then write theirs on Monday. Also helps them keep more of their money if they don't go out on the weekend and spend it prior to paying bills.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

David 06 Ranger;757510 said:


> deal with the stress of running their own business?
> 
> I feel like a walking time bomb ready to explode any minute. The reason this started is one of my new employees. This kid is 18 years old and complains if his mom doesn't have his supper cooked when he gets home. He complains all day that he hates his job, wants more hours etc. This kid lives at home in a million dollar house, pays $200 a month for rent and his cell phone bill and complains about it. I pay my guys every friday because I know that it's nice to have some money always coming in and then he's asking me to lend him money by the following Tuesday. I just recieve a voice mail, it's him asking if it's ok to take the weekend off because he wants to go snowboarding. What would you guys do about this? I'm hard up for workers right now and it's proving impossible to find anyone with some integrity and work ethic. I see people who have guys with them for 10,20,30 years, someone please enlighten me!


Let me introduce you to John


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i thought that was jack hes good friends with my dad usally befor something gets throw or broken


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;763310 said:


> i thought that was jack hes good friends with my dad usally befor something gets throw or broken


When you have known him as long as i have you can call him John LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

cretebaby;763312 said:


> When you have known him as long as i have you can call him John LOL


fair enough


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

shott8283;757614 said:


> is this a shoveler or a driver? man when i was 14 i was workin my a$$ off on a farm nights and weekends..
> 
> goddamn kids piss me off..
> 
> that boy needs a good 4 years in the Marines... try getting shot at for 6 months straight.. then b*tch about supper.... son-of-a-b*tch


Sounds good, but do they have Marines in Canada?:salute:


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, sort of:

http://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htamph/articles/20070314.aspx

I've seen Canadidan Forces buses with "Marines" on them. Not akin to the U.S. Marines, ours are mostly amphibious assault units.



Ipushsnow;763343 said:


> Sounds good, but do they have Marines in Canada?:salute:


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

You know why marines have two lockers? One for their dress blues and one for their blue dresses.

Sorry marines that read this, just a little humor from an Army man.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Ipushsnow;764504 said:


> You know why marines have two lockers? One for their dress blues and one for their blue dresses.
> 
> Sorry marines that read this, just a little humor from an Army man.


*A*int*R*eadytobea*M*arine*Y*et

Just a little something my buddy in the marines told my brother(MP in the Army) that i thought was pretty funny!!! I think any branch of the military is good for most young men and I'm sure proud of all of em!!!!! Thanks to all that serve and servedussmileyflag

I have found losers of all ages.....plain and simple, good help is hard 2 find!!!


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I have to aggree with all these guys . whene I first started I had a 18yr old ( key word HAD ) now I have a guy whos 45 never calls in beets me out some morns. and my equip is in allot better shape


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm 18 and realize that my generations' work ethic absolutely sucks! I have gone through a couple of workers and finally found one that i'll never let go! He went away to college in FL. (that sucked) but now he's back in time for the landscaping season and i can finally sleep at night knowing that i have good help! I got my work ethic from my dad...work my ass off til the job is done! And then usually find some more work to do lol =]


----------

